# Is it worth surf fishing on days with a full moon



## radcon91 (Nov 13, 2015)

So, I have heard that its pointless to try and surf fish during the day prior to the full moon through the day after. I was told that all the pompano will be at the jetties on these days. Im wanting to take my Fiance's little brother and his friend fishing for the first time next weekend. They have no clue what they are doing with a pole and I figured starting on the beach would be easiest. No places to get hung. I was hoping that we could load the cooler with some pompano off the beach. However, I would hate not catching anything on their first time fishing. Btw we are fishing in Destin. 

So, What do yall think? Should I try to the beach anyways?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

in my opinion if the choice is go fishing or dont go fishing the answer is always go fishing.

Of course I'm not a local so I have to fish when I can fish...


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

How old is the little brother? 

Best part of surf fishing with kids is if it is slow they can find plenty to do on the beach. 

I bring a metal colander and have them hunt for surf fleas and an ultra-light rod with a 1/16 oz kastmaster silver spoon and my son has a blast pulling in the smaller fish.


----------



## radcon91 (Nov 13, 2015)

tiger297 said:


> How old is the little brother?
> 
> Best part of surf fishing with kids is if it is slow they can find plenty to do on the beach.
> 
> I bring a metal colander and have them hunt for surf fleas and an ultra-light rod with a 1/16 oz kastmaster silver spoon and my son has a blast pulling in the smaller fish.


Hes 16. But you make a great point. I bet I can keep him busy looking for fleas and throwing that spoon. 
Good idea! thank you


----------

